# Shader Modell 3.0



## maxemoo (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich einige Foren abgegrast hatte und hier und da auch Vorschläge ausprobiert habe, muss ich doch einen Thread erstellen.


Ich kann bei folgenden Grafikoptionen im Spiel World of Warcraft (Esc -> Grafik) nur maximal nachstehende Stufe einstellen. Wenn ich mit der Maus über entsprechende Optionen gehe wird mir folgendes angezeigt:
mittel, gut: Wird aus Grafikgründen nicht unterstützt
hoch, ultra: Benötigt eine Grafikkarte die ein Shader Modell 3 unterstützt

Hier die aktuellen Einstellungen
Schattenqualität niedrig
Flüssigkeitsdetail niedrig
Sonnenstrahlen deaktiviert
Bodenobjektdichte mittel

Ein Anriss zu meinem System:
nvidia GeForce 9500 GS
Vista 32-bit
3GB Arbeitsspeicher
Quad-Core mit 2,6

Was ich schon gemacht habe:
- Grafiktreiber aktualisiert (alte runtergeschmissen und die neuen frisch installiert, Datum des Treibers ist auf den 12.01.11 gesetzt, direkter Download von nvidia)
- Spiel mit opengl gestartet
- Windows Update
- AA für WoW aktiviert/deaktiviert


Bin nicht der super Crack was Hard- und Software angeht, daher bitte ich um verständliche nur bedingt fachmännische Computersprache. :-)

Danke im Voraus an alle die sich Gedanken machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2011)

Shader Model 3.0 = DX9 Karte

Schon seltsam das du es nicht höher ziehen kannst... Treiber wirklich aktuell?


----------



## Orias_ (19. Januar 2011)

Die Karte kann sogar 4.0.

Wird Sie im Gerätemanager richtig erkannt?

Ziehst Du den Treiber von der Nvidia Seite? Wenn nicht mach das mal, und wähle bei Installation benutzerdefiniert + Neuinstallation aus.


----------



## maxemoo (19. Januar 2011)

Laut nvidia.com Freigabedatum: 2011.01.18 des Treibers
Hier der Link falls das irgendwie helfen könnte: nvidia Treiber gf 9500 GS
Der Treiber ist also definitiv aktuell.

Übrigens meine ich mich zu entsinnen, dass ich bereits einmal alles auf hohen Einstellungen hatte. Habe es aber, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wieder runtergestellt.

Hier mal der aktuelle DxDiag:



> Time of this report: 1/19/2011, 16:53:12
> Machine name: xxx
> Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2
> Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
> ...



Edit wg Neupost: Habe den Treiber direkt von der nvidia Seite und habe ihn wie von dir beschrieben installiert.
Im Gerätemanager wird die Karte korrekt erkannt.


----------



## Orias_ (19. Januar 2011)

der Treiber ist von gestern, also aktuell, Du hattest die Probleme aber schon länger, richtig ? 

eventuell das mal testen: klick mich


----------



## maxemoo (19. Januar 2011)

Wie lange das Problem besteht kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Ich wollte das Interface neu anordnen und um Platz zu gewinnen habe ich die Auflösung hochgestellt (1440x900) und wollte dann auch an den Grafikeinstellungen rumspielen, musste aber feststellen dass das nicht möglich ist.

WoW selbst habe ich vor ca. einem Monat neuinstalliert, zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte ich die Grafikeinstellungen noch nach belieben verändern. Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass dem nicht mehr so ist.

Schon wieder Edit ;-) :
OpenGL habe ich schon versucht, hilft leider nicht.


----------



## Orias_ (19. Januar 2011)

mhhh eventuell hängt es dann ja wirklich mit dem neuen Treiber zusammen.


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2011)

Würde testhalber einfach mal nen alten Treiber ausprobieren, manchmal funktionieren die besser als die neuesten


----------



## maxemoo (19. Januar 2011)

Habe gerade einen Treiber von 06.10 installiert und auch das hilft nicht.
Ich probier nachher mal einen Beta-Treiber aus, jetzt läuft aber erstmal Handball. Vorschläge sind natürlich weiterhin gern gesehen.
Danke soweit.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Januar 2011)

Mehr als niedrig wirst du je nach Auflösung auch mit keiner 9500GS schaffen.


----------



## maxemoo (19. Januar 2011)

So, gerade mal die Beta-Treiber installiert, jedoch sieht's hier immernoch gleich aus.

Sicher werde ich nicht alles auf "Ultra" stellen können, dennoch bleibt die Frage, warum WoW angibt meine Grafikkarte würde kein Shader Model 3 unterstützen. Laut nvidia unterstützt die Grafikkarte bis 4.0 und ich habe auch schon mal mit hohen Einstellungen gespielt und es ging.

Ich wäre also für weitere Vorschläge dankbar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Orias_ (20. Januar 2011)

mal das versuchen?

treiber von der Medionseite


----------



## maxemoo (20. Januar 2011)

Hilft leider auch nicht.
Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass es an dem installierten DirectX 11 liegt. Die Grafikkarte unterstützt nur bis DirectX 10. Der Aufwand das 11er zu deinstallieren und 10er wieder zu installieren ist mir dann doch zu groß. So schlimm ist die Grafik nun auch nicht, als das man nicht damit leben könnte.

Danke für die Vorschläge und 'tschuldigung, dass hier keine 100%ige Lösung gepostet werden kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

directx 11 enthält alle alten directx versionen und ist bei windows 7 unvermeidlich mit dabei. du kannst es garnicht nicht installieren


----------



## Orias_ (20. Januar 2011)

auf der medionseite gab es auch noch mehrere Versionen der Treiber ... eventuell mal diese versuchen.

Grüße


----------



## maxemoo (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Windows Vista mit std Dx 10.
Und so toll die Rückwärtskompatibilität auch sein soll, ist sie häufig Ursache von Grafik-Problemen bei Spielen.

Was die Treiber anbelangt:
Eigentlich kann man das ausschließen. Mittlerweile sind's fünf verschiedene GraKa-Treiber gewesen und keiner konnte Besserung verschaffen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

maxemoo schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows Vista mit std Dx 10.
> Und so toll die Rückwärtskompatibilität auch sein soll, ist sie häufig Ursache von Grafik-Problemen bei Spielen.


häufig? in 10 jahren nie gehabt oder davon gehört


----------



## maxemoo (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bedanke mich auch bei dir für jeden hilfreichen Kommentar.

Weiter im Text. Wenn noch jemand einen produktiven Vorschlag hat, probiere ich gerne noch ein wenig rum.


----------



## Zevv (29. Januar 2011)

geh mal in deine config.wtf (im wtf ordner) und änder 

SET hwDetect "0"

in

SET hwDetect "1"

das zwingt wow deine hardware zu checken. vom neusten treiber gehe ich mal aus.


----------



## Rheinman (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das selbe Problem sowohl unter Windows 7 und wine/Linux.

Habe folgenden Link dazu gefunden, konnte es aber noch nicht testen.

http://us.battle.net...opic/1104140524


----------



## Naulabates (23. Februar 2011)

Rheinman schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem sowohl unter Windows 7 und wine/Linux.
> 
> Habe folgenden Link dazu gefunden, konnte es aber noch nicht testen.
> 
> http://us.battle.net...opic/1104140524



ich hab unter Ubuntu/Wine auch das Problem. OpenGL kann ich leider nicht rausnehmen, soviel ich bisher gefunden habe, muss unter Linux diese Option drinnen bleiben - zumindest hab ich Grafikfehler wenn ich ohne OpenGL WOW starte.

Ich hab allerdings ne ATI Grafikkarte und hab dazu die Treiber von AMD/ATI für Linux installiert.


----------

